# I can crack/pop my ass/glutes . Well me tailbone, hips(?). It feels really good.



## Fruity

*I can crack/pop my ass/glutes . Well me tailbone, hips(?). It feels really good.*

Tutorial.
I do so by squeezing my buttocks as hard as I can and trusting forward. 

Effects.
It feels great but its become quite the habit. Neck crackers may now that terrible feeling of having a stiff neck and resisting the urge to crack it, but then once you'v cracked it, its like the best feeling ever. Its very similar here just the urge can be a lot greater. 

And here's a very interesting paragraph someone wrote 

*TS, the sound you are hearing is most likely your iliotibial band (IT band) passing over the outcropping of your hip bone. It's very normal. Some people's IT bands are so flexible that they easily pass over the hip bone. You can eliminate it entirely by doing stretches and strengthening exercises. But, as soon as you stop your exercises, it will return. Exercises that come to mind are hydrants, the hip abductor/adductor machines at the gym, and a lot of thai kicks and stretching. 

As for the analogy to the knuckles, no, that appears to be a different mechanism. Right now the most accepted theory on knuckle popping is nitrous gases escaping quickly through air pockets in the knuckle, and is generally considered harmless. Though I'm not a physician so take with a grain of salt.*


Does anyone else agree with this mans conclusion ?


----------



## Fruity

I forgot to mention that this can also be done when laying down.


----------



## Azog

What the **** dis is?


----------



## deadlift666

I let my chiropractor do it. But sometimes I can crack it while laying down.


----------



## Fruity

Deadlift666@ how does your chiropractor achieve that and how does it feel ?

Also shrugs@ I'll shrug right back at you, and lawyer. 


The main reason I made this thread is because the more I do it the harder it becomes. Like now I have to really force a crack out but if I don't bother, I have that feeling again, you know when you really wanna scratch your feet or crack your neck

Also it not just one crack, its like 10 little cracks simultaneously, so godly


----------



## deadlift666

It feels great. 

I was having problems with my left knee and he diagnosed it as a problem with my hips rotating, citing that my hip bone was stuck, so to speak. This was forcing me to walk weird and put lots of pressure on my knee. I swear to shit it was immediate relief after the cracked it. I could feel my hips moving when I walked after and my knee felt better within a week. 

He has me lay on my stomach then does some magic. When I do it myself I lay on my stomach and lift my legs one at a time while squeezing.


----------



## Fruity

Yea my walk is weird as fuq ! Iv even looked up tutorials on how to walk properly. 

I think I just need to open my hips, so I do like 12 poses a day, just started recently tho, not sure if it will help.

Fuq hips !


----------



## Fruity

I still feel very alone with this problem. 

Maybe I'm special !


----------



## IWannaGetBig

Fruity said:


> I forgot to mention that this can also be done when laying down.



Try this while laying on your back. Take your right leg, bend it at the knee, and lift it to your chest. Rotate your hips to the left, but DO NOT let your right shoulder blade come up off the bed. If you do not get the "pop" you desire, try having someone help you. With you laying on your back, knee up to your chest and rotate to the left and try to touch the bed with your right knee, have your helper place their left hand on YOUR right shoulder and their right hand on YOUR bent right knee. Have them lean into both their hands quickly and with force. Should do the trick.


----------



## goodfella

From the looks of the title, it sounds ass twerking....


----------



## Fruity

Wannagetbig@

Here's a much simpler way, and I dare anyone at work or at home to try it out. It takes 15 seks:
Stand up straight with your legs together, now squeeze your buttocks as hard as you can.

Post your reactions here, how good did it feel etc.


----------



## RISE

I do the same, but standing.


----------



## Fruity

RISE said:


> I do the same, but standing.





> Stand up straight with your legs together, now squeeze your buttocks as hard as you can.


Like that right ?

How does it feel on a scale from chopped of dick /to/ orgasm ? 

And do you also kind of feel as if your butt turns into a bit of a Donald duck butt ? But when you crack it in, its as if everything is normal again ?


----------



## Jackblack69

Wife: Don’t crack your knuckles! It’s so gross! 
Me: That was my ass... 
Wife: (face of confusion)


----------



## Adrenolin

This thread is old as ****.. but commenting cause I thought this was a unique talent to me. Lol


----------



## RISE

Lol yea, I did it again a couple days ago.  Kinda freaky when it happens but also not painful.


----------



## Gadawg

This is a phenomena typically possible only in gay men who have been engaging in fisting.


----------



## Gadawg

It does feel great.....


----------



## Dadbod103

I was kicked in the tailbone in high school now when I flex my glutes hard I can crack it but I don't think I could prior to the injury


----------



## Jin

Dadbod103 said:


> I was kicked in the tailbone in high school now when I flex my glutes hard I can crack it but I don't think I could prior to the injury



Nobody is shocked that somebody kicked you in your tailbone when you were in HS :32 (18):.

 I can’t even imagine you as a teen!


----------



## Yano

Jin said:


> Nobody is shocked that somebody kicked you in your tailbone when you were in HS :32 (18):.
> 
> I can’t even imagine you as a teen!


Dude ! .... fucking heart skipped a beat how the fuck are you ?

 ... christ i feel like scooby n shaggy after seeing the ghost in todays episode hahaha.


----------



## Powerlifter_500

I was under the impression this is perfectly normal for most people to be able to do. We always called it, "popping your sacrum".


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Jin said:


> Nobody is shocked that somebody kicked you in your tailbone when you were in HS :32 (18):.
> 
> I can’t even imagine you as a teen!


Hey fucker!!!


----------

